# Cordoba expats?



## greg1993 (Jan 13, 2014)

Hi everyone! 
I've just recently arrived in Cordoba in Spain to teach English for the BEDA programme. I was just wondering if there are any other expats out there that would like to meet up? Still new to this small city so it would be nice to meet other expats if possible


----------

